# Local to Breed Shows



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been showing at local open shows and I'm moving up to the breed shows this year. As the show season gets closer, I guess I'm getting a bit more nervous. I was hoping you guys could give me some advice. 

I already printed off the rule book and getting all my registrations/memberships in order. I have attended some of their shows previous years as well.

I always get open, novice, and amateur mixed up. Open is for everyone? novice for beginners? amateur for pros? ???


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

"Open" is open to everyone, but it is usually trainer dominated. This would be the toughest level.
"Amateur" is for people who do not coach, train or ride for money. Sometimes you need proof of status, or to sign something saying that you haven't taken reimbursement for services like riding, coaching or training.
"Novice" is for beginners and will be the easiest. Usually there are rules as to the maximum number of first places you can have won to compete in these classes, but the rule can vary slightly.

Amateurs and Novices can show in Open, Novices can show in Amateur, but a Professional cannot show as an Amateur or a Novice. Some Amateurs can show in Novice, but usually cannot cross enter.

Good luck at your shows!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay I almost had it right. I started out Reining and I know all those one like Rookie, Non Pro and Open but its a little different in the pleasure world haha!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Basically rookie would be your novice, non-pro your amateur and open is for everyone. Novice classes in our breed is for people that have not won three first place ribbons. Limit classes are for people who have not won 6 first place ribbons. You may even be able to go in novice horse which means the horse has not won 3 firsts or junior horse if your horse is under 4 or 5 depending on the breed.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

What breed shows will you be going to? A lot of breed shows base novice status on previously earned points.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

ABRA and possibly IBHA. So can you show in Novice if you recieve money for lessons. This sucks because I give my 4H kids lessons but I'm definetly not a pro. Just moslty like beginners. 

I'd like to do AQHA but my horse doesn't really have to pedigree to be competive there.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

If you take any money what so ever you are pro in the eyes of a breed association. Even judges are considered pro because they get paid for their opinion. If you receive money you must claim it on your application. If you are an Amateur and the association finds out that you are getting money there are very serious consequences.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Now if you receive money as in a grant or to fuel for the trip to make it there does it still give you the professional status? 

In the NCAA if someone gives you 100, and it costs you 100 in fees dues, etc or gas, you're not a pro which still allows you to have an amateur status. 
I may have mis-stated that but it is pretty close.


----------

